# Pretty embroidery



## Dalia (Oct 29, 2017)

_1871 sampler _




 











Plus que les alphabets et les frises...... - Brodeuse du Château


----------



## OldLady (Oct 29, 2017)

By golly, that's a keeper, Dalia.


----------



## Dalia (Oct 29, 2017)

Thank you OldLady  such pretty thing, i wish i could have this talent ...a other beautiful one.





Mid 19th.c. woolwork embroidery c.1850. Set within a decorative floral border is a scene of traditional Swiss rural life. A girl in traditional costume with chickens pecking around her feet stands before an impressive set of Alpine style buildings.

http://www.collingeantiques.com/antiques-item/19th-c-woolwork-embroidery-c-1850/


----------



## Dalia (Oct 29, 2017)

Chinese silk embroidery from southern China c1850.






http://oneofakindantiques.com/product/7718/Chinese-silk-embroidery-c1850


----------

